# I need to wash my Sentra, Tampons or Diapers?



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

i dont like those machines outside cuz they dont wash anything at all its like pouring water on the car and blow drying it...

when i hand wash it i leave spots so i need something soft and super absorbant

kragens told me that diapers and tampons work well for people who dont wanna scratch the car...

so... any suggestions on wich is better or something else better?
i dont wanna pay for a $60 hand car wash


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

micro fiber towels....

you'd use an entire box of the ultra-absorbant on a fender!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Frickin' diapers?!? Maxipads?!? WTF!?!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

silicon blade dude and nothing else. it is almost impossible to scratch paint with and will leave no traces of cotton or anything as it is a rubber blade. once you get good at it, you can dry a whole car in about 90 seconds meaning no water spots whatsoever. anything else is a risk, especially daipers. cloths can have small particles stuck in them which can actually scratch your paint. even terry towels with ridges can still get particles stuck in them. bottom line, spend 20 bucks on a blade that will last 20 years.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> silicon blade dude and nothing else. it is almost impossible to scratch paint with and will leave no traces of cotton or anything as it is a rubber blade. once you get good at it, you can dry a whole car in about 90 seconds meaning no water spots whatsoever. anything else is a risk, especially daipers. cloths can have small particles stuck in them which can actually scratch your paint. even terry towels with ridges can still get particles stuck in them. bottom line, spend 20 bucks on a blade that will last 20 years.


the blade it is!


----------



## Cambodia (Jul 22, 2005)

Where can you find one of those blades at?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sukebegigi said:


> Frickin' diapers?!? Maxipads?!? WTF!?!



HAHAHAHA.... now that was funny... I'm picturing a moody, water retaining car with a bad attitude  .... I've heard people callign their cars "Her" or "She" but this is going a bit too far 

and still trying to figure out what you would do with the tampon.... stick it in the exhaust pipe...pull the string then pull it out... I dunno.. lol  .....


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i use microfiber towels


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

same, and newspaper for the windows


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

The blade's the good stuff, i know you can get it at wallmart or sears, where i got mine (yeah i know, Sears auto sucks but they had it ).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jarek said:


> same, and newspaper for the windows


using newspaper is really old school..

I don't use a blade..the idea of pushing possible contaminates across the paint gives me the shivers...one speck of dirt or grit caught with the blade can cause a nasty scratch. Works great for windows though,,,

Some details will let it air dry then use something like Meguires Final Touch or fast detailer to take care of any water spots on the paint...

Then some will use compressed air to get all the water out of cracks...etc... heck even a $29 leaf blower can do this..

I use a Water Magnet Drying Towel..once you use one you'll never use anything else.. http://www.meguiars.com/whatsnew/accessoryproduct_page.cfm?SKU=X-2000

sorry guys but the blade scares the hell outta me...


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

myoung said:


> using newspaper is really old school..
> 
> I don't use a blade..the idea of pushing possible contaminates across the paint gives me the shivers...one speck of dirt or grit caught with the blade can cause a nasty scratch. Works great for windows though,,,
> 
> ...



i used to drive down the freeway at 100 to dry the car after the wash... its the lazy man way but it has streaks under the mirror and stuff and the rear bumper dont dry.. i need to try this towel.. the video link on the site is a rim cleaner.. lol anyone got the actual video link?
where can i buy and how much is it??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Over 500 washes and not a single problem yet 



myoung said:


> using newspaper is really old school..
> 
> I don't use a blade..the idea of pushing possible contaminates across the paint gives me the shivers...one speck of dirt or grit caught with the blade can cause a nasty scratch. Works great for windows though,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Zac said:


> Over 500 washes and not a single problem yet



x2!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a fan of meguiars products....especially the clay bar.

Anywho, I havnt bought one of those X2000's yet.

But If you look at my car ( link below my name ). Some of those pictures were taken when I hadn't washed the car for 2 or more weeks. Its not in me to not wash the car atleast once a week....but because of where I live and sometimes I dont as much driving throughout the week, on top of an extremely busy schedule....I tend to let it go.

Other then that, Just wash the car in the morning time when the sun comes up...but the air is still cool...and hopefully without direct sun light on the car or in the later evening when the sun is going down, in the shade.

I like to rinse the car, and soap from top to bottom...usually starting with the hood, driver fender, up the trim and over the roof, then the entire driver side above the molding....I do everything below the molding last....and I am constantly shaking my sponge in the bucket of soapy water. After I'm done with bothsides I rinse it off and take a quick glance if I see any missed spots....then I do other side....then lower half on both sides...then trunk....and rinse the whole thing.

Pull it in the garage, and close it and stop it with about a foot opening for air.

Then dry the car with a regular chamis ( however u spell that damn word ).

Top to bottom....easiet way to do the top is throw the chamis across and pul it towards you like a blanket.....absorbs the water so fast and easily....as well, as its easier to reach the top that way.....then wipe down the rest of the car, doing the lower half last....

I painted my car a little over a year ago....and before so, had terrible water spots....but with fresh paint I took care of it....and no problems yet with water spots at all....I can go over the entire car and not find one single water spot after washing it.

If your washing it well....and still finding spots....might partially be your water system is to hard....that and it might be long term spots on there already. I would suggest polishing and waxing it also.....and possibly using a clay bar.

Cheers and take care.

P.S it only takes me about 30 mintues start to finish to wash my car the way I mentioned....including moving it into the garage and actually taking my time.....washing a car should never take more then 30 minutes, atleast in my mind....especially for our size car.


----------



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> kragens told me that diapers and tampons work well for people who dont wanna scratch the car...


OWNAGE!!!

I can't imagine what I would do/say to a guy that I saw attempting to use a tampon on his car... OMG!!!

Dude use a wash mit and a bucket, then a 100% cotton towl. Leave your woman's products in the bathroom... (not to mention, she'd be pissed when she ran out)

Then go back to Kragens and beat some $hit talken' @ss!!!


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

systemX said:


> OWNAGE!!!
> 
> I can't imagine what I would do/say to a guy that I saw attempting to use a tampon on his car... OMG!!!
> 
> ...



i imagined the commercials and really wanted to try it.... aahah


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I must say i washed my car today, and using the blade to dry off, made it hella alot easier to dry. Got done really quick. :thumbup: Plus left the car looking like just came out of the dealership! :cheers:


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

:lame:!!! Either take it to the car wash that has the spinning things (which I went to yesterday and it doens't scratch your car) or get autodry car wash and do it yourself.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

systemX said:


> OWNAGE!!!
> 
> I can't imagine what I would do/say to a guy that I saw attempting to use a tampon on his car... OMG!!!
> 
> ...


Oh I could imagine, If he asks the Kragen's guy for wax he might get told Monistat or KY Jelly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sentra SER said:


> :lame:!!! Either take it to the car wash that has the spinning things (which I went to yesterday and it doens't scratch your car) or get autodry car wash and do it yourself.


anything that makes contact with your car can scratch it and the autodry systems like mr clean are terrible...


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

w/e dude I've washed my sentra and the other cars that I've had with the spinning wash and it never scratched anything, and white is pretty easy to find a scratch on. I don't know about the autodry though.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> I must say i washed my car today, and using the blade to dry off, made it hella alot easier to dry. Got done really quick. :thumbup: Plus left the car looking like just came out of the dealership! :cheers:


well when the dealership washes my car (and i tell them not to) i get a half dried car with water spots all over...so i hope your dealership is better


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sentra SER said:


> w/e dude I've washed my sentra and the other cars that I've had with the spinning wash and it never scratched anything, and white is pretty easy to find a scratch on. I don't know about the autodry though.


do you mean the laser touch free system or the wash that actually has parts touching your car? when anything is touching your car, there is a possibility of scratching it. if it has touched other cars, the possibility is greater because there is a higher probability of their being dirt on the materials that make contact with your paint.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> Oh I could imagine, If he asks the Kragen's guy for wax he might get told Monistat or KY Jelly.


lolololool, AHAHHAHAHAHAA, WHOOOOHEEE HEE HOOE.......... AHHHHHHHHHHEHEHEHHAHAHHA..... <SIGH> that cracked me up man


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Dude ok I'm not going to sit here and argue over the smallest of details, all I have to say is that I've had many cars cleaned like that and not trace of any scratches, and I'm fairly picky with that, reason could be that at least the one I go to spins and washes itself out before I pull in.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> Oh I could imagine, If he asks the Kragen's guy for wax he might get told Monistat or KY Jelly.



close!!! he said toothpaste...


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sentra SER said:


> w/e dude I've washed my sentra and the other cars that I've had with the spinning wash and it never scratched anything, and white is pretty easy to find a scratch on. I don't know about the autodry though.


yah i go to those, it doesnt scratch at all, but what i hate is it doesnt wash bird shit off sometimes, and it smirs it all over ....
i use premium wash with the wax and stuff and i never saw any wax on my car when i was going in...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> w/e dude I've washed my sentra and the other cars that I've had with the spinning wash and it never scratched anything, and white is pretty easy to find a scratch on. I don't know about the autodry though.


Actually white hides swirl marks and scratches better than any dark color.

You mean those big drive in car washes where the big ass swirling brushes press up against the car and spins ?

eeeee....That gives me nightmares....::: wake up in cold sweat after seeing one of my cars headed for one of those giant blue swirling brushes:::::scary...

hahaha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

damonfong0 said:


> close!!! he said toothpaste...


Who is this guy telling you this stuff? and where does he get this stuff? sounds like some odd book like "100 additional uses for bathroom items"

Stick with items designed for car care...


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

b15chik said:


> well when the dealership washes my car (and i tell them not to) i get a half dried car with water spots all over...so i hope your dealership is better


lol, they actually do a pretty good job. They even wax my car, which made it look stunning.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

myoung said:


> Who is this guy telling you this stuff? and where does he get this stuff? sounds like some odd book like "100 additional uses for bathroom items"
> 
> Stick with items designed for car care...


*sigh* and i thought he was trying to save me money... ahahah


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I know I'm not supposed to but I take my car to the local spray-it yur damned self car wash late at night when no one's waiting. I then wash the car myself with a mitt and then USE THE SPOT FREE WATER!!!!

You know soft water doesn't leave spots right?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> I know I'm not supposed to but I take my car to the local spray-it yur damned self car wash late at night when no one's waiting. I then wash the car myself with a mitt and then USE THE SPOT FREE WATER!!!!
> 
> You know soft water doesn't leave spots right?



i swear i need to learn how to use those one day.... the last time i went i spent $14.50 on 1 car... but i must admit it is a lot better than the drive throughs...

soft water??? wheres that from? i think i remember no spots too...


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm. So pretty much anything that comes in contact with your car can scratch it huh? Well what if you were lucky enough to get a naked girl to fully detail your car, inside and out? :thumbup:


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Sentra SER said:


> hmmm. So pretty much anything that comes in contact with your car can scratch it huh? Well what if you were lucky enough to get a naked girl to fully detail your car, inside and out? :thumbup:


that girl will probably scratch the hell out of your paint with her hooker heels :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Now Shannon I wasn't talking about you.... jk Anyways...fully naked...no heels either.


----------

